# Charging problem



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a charging issue that seems to be baffling people.
My zig unit on my 2001 Autostratus flashes rapidly whenever the engine is running and when you stop the engine it goes back to normal except the clock resets itself to 00:00 each time. The leisure battery is brand new (as we changed it because of this flashing Zig)and it is charging OK. Might it be a alternator/ elay mal function. Any Ideas anybody? please! :?: 

Harry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not saying I can help but could you clarify exactly what is flashing, the control panel or the battery charger?

peedee


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

What does bump mean? :? Cheers Peedee, it's the control panel.


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

Cornishaich said:


> What does bump mean? :? Cheers Peedee, it's the control panel.


It means they can't help with your problem but puts you back at the top of the posts so that others will see it and hopefully help out!

Bump!!

Brad


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't know the electrical set up on an Autostratus but the fact it is the control panel flashing doesn't mean its anything to do with leisure battery charging although it does sound as though the alternator's rectifier circuits might be the cause. What exactly is flashing?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

To eliminate the alternator as a possible cause put a meter (preferably analogue) across your engine battery with the engine running. You should have a steady reading of between 13/14volts.
If the meter needle is oscillating you have a dodgy alternator.

peedee


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Peedee the meter reading is steady at 13 + on both batteries leisure and vehicle. I really appreciate your help thanks.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is it a regular flashing, if not could be something loose moving around with engine vibration. Does your accommodation 12volt normally switch off when you run the engine? If so it might be the relay which controls this not holding firmly off? If it is neither of these then I am stumped.

peedee


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you may be close with this relay thing.
History! We bought the Autostratus a couple of months ago from a dealer and they have been very good. We live a hundred miles or so from the dealership so when we had the problem with the Zig unit they told us to take it to a local motorhome mechanic to get sorted. He tested the charging and the leisure battery and told us the battery was dead so we got a new one only to find that the the zig was still flashing. He or more correctly the Mechanic had not looked into the zig flashing side of things thinking it was the fault of a duff battery. It is going back to them early next week so lets see what happens next. I will mention the relay to him give them somewhere to start.
Thanks again 
Harry


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Try phoning Zig - I've found them to be very helpful when I had a problem. Though that was four years ago.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I have got the van back today (a week at the workshop) and still they can not find the problem? I had a look myself this afternoon and when the engine is not working the control panel is fine, switch the ignition on and it is fine, start the enginge and the control panel flashes continuously. So I took out the control panel and took all the wires off and it flashed continuously as if the engine was running  any ideas please!!


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

*Video of the faulty control panel on our Autostratus*

I have managed to load the video of the faulty control panel on to youtube You tube

Please have a look and help if you can.
Thanks in advance.
Harry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had something very similar, but with a different unit (Sargent) it ended up being the controller of the unit that was flashing, it was changed under warranty, all ok since.

Do you have a similar front end control box??


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Steve & Elaine I will have it checked out.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Folks I am now a couple of weeks down the line and actually not much further forth. I have had everything checked and all apart from the panel (that is still flashing) and all is perfect. I have found out that the panel is made by M-Jay Electronics Ltd but have not contacted them yet. I now think it might be a backup battery on the panel itself and when the relay cuts the interior electrics out of the loop this battery should apply power to the clock but is not doing so, Does that sound crazy of feasible? So this is not a Zig panel although I have been in touch with Zig and they gave me some ideas to think about. 
This is on an Elddis and they do not have an email address on their site? Why not?
We are off to Stafford, Kings Sutton and Slimbridge on Thursday and looking forward to a break and I am keeping my fingers crossed the the Elddis will not let me down.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi H,

I am not an electrician but the description of the fault with the clock sounds very similar to a minor problem that can occur with a Honda Deauville. The clock will work whilst the engine is running but when the ignition is turned off it reverts to 00:00. The cause is a separate fuse on the clock circuit. That's as much as I can suggest on that side of things though.

The only other practical suggestion I have is that we are blessed in Nottingham with an excellent company of auto electricians, Midland Magneto. Been going for years with a wealth of experience. I recommended them to someone else on here with an alternator problem that had everyone baffled and they fixed it no problem. In fact he still owes me a big sopping wet kiss!

I realise however they are a long way away from you, but if you are passing or you get that desperate they could be worth a try.

JohnW


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that John, I have since contacted M-Jay Electronics Ltd and had a really good chat with a very helpful Mr Varley and to cut a long story short I have sent them the panel and now await the results. Hopefully it is just this backup battery that is at fault (this is soldered to the panel and only has a life of 3 to 4 years!!) the motorhome is nearly 10! so no wonder its not working. Any way I am off tomarrow minus a control panel but looking forward to being on the road.

Harry :lol: 

On the road again, just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is making music with my friends 
And I just can't wait to get on the road again


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Days. My charging problem is sorted, it was the small battery on the panel itself which supplies power when the alternator charging relay cuts the habitation area out of the loop.
I had contacted the company who built the panel, M Jay Electronics in Leeds and they have been really helpful and a joy to deal with. 
Thanks to you all who gave their advice.

Harry


----------

